# تفوق الاجنحه الهشه



## م المصري (2 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اليكم هذا المقال الجميل .... بارك الله في كاتبه .... و يتحدث عن الاجنحه الهشه و تميزها 

و ... و مع المقال 


------------------------------------------------​لطالما حلم الإنسان من فجر التاريخ بأن يحلق في جو السماء بكل حرية, تمامًا كما تفعل الطيور. لطالما حاول أن يقلد المخلوقات الطائرة ليسمو هو الآخر إلى الارتفاعات الشاهقة ويتنقل بين البلاد بسرعة.

كانت بدايات تلك المحاولات فجة حقا فجاجة إدراك الأجيال السابقة لقوانين الطيران التي أودعها الله في خلق الكون, إلى أن كان العصر الحديث, وفتح الله على الإنسان بالمعارف اللازمة للطيران, فحقق الأخوان «رايت» أول نجاح لطيران جسم أثقل من الهواء في عام 1903م. وتتالت بالطبع الفتوح في هذا المجال حتى تمكن الإنسان - بفضل من الله - مغادرة الغلاف الجوي والسياحة في الفضاء الخارجي.

بالرغم من كل ذلك كان الإنسان ولا يزال متتلمذًا في هذا المجال - شأنه في جميع المجالات الأخرى - على مخلوقات من بديع صنع الله الذي يشاهده في آفاق الكون ومنها ذوات الأجنحة, ويعجب - ويكابر في بعض الأحيان - لقدرات بعضها الفائقة على الطيران مما تجعل من أحدث المقاتلات العصرية تبدو كآلات بدائية بالمقارنة بها؛ فالحشرات الطائرة تستطيع أن تطير إلى الأمام وإلى الخلف, كما أنها تستطيع أن تحوم وتناور بخفة وبمرونة أكبر من أفضل الطائرات المقاتلة الحديثة, الذبابة مثلاً – التي تحدى الله بخلقها المعجز البشرية – تستطيع أن تنفذ أشكالاً وأنماطًا من الطيران لا تكاد تجتمع في غيرها من الطائرات أو الطيور أو الحشرات الطائرة, فهي تستطيع أن تحوم في مكانها كطائرة الهليكوبتر, وتحلق كالطائرات الشراعية والطيور الكبيرة الجارحة, وتنقض كما تفعل الصقور, وتناور في لمح البصر أفضل من مناورة أحدث مقاتلة معروفة للإنسان حتى اليوم, كما أنها تستطيع أن تفعل ما لا تستطيع أن تفعله أي طائرة عرفها - ولربما لن يعرفها - الإنسان, ألا وهو الهبوط بشكل مقلوب. إن منظر الذبابة الهابطة بشكل مقلوب على الأسقف, رغم كونه مألوفا, إلا أنه إبداع هندسي معجز لا تستطيعه أي طائرة يصنعها الإنسان, كما لا تستطيعه الغالبية العظمى من المخلوقات التي تطير, ولا يقلل من تلك العجيبة إلا طول الإلف لها, وكما يقال: فإن القرب حجاب.

وقع البعض من مهندسي الطيران الأوائل في خطأ المكابرة - بسبب قصور فهمهم - عندما حاولوا جاهدين الإثبات علميا عدم قدرة البعض من تلك المخلوقات - كالنحلة الطنانة - مثلا على الطيران بناء على قوانين السريان الهوائي المستخدمة في تصميم الطائرات الحديثة,حيث إن للنحل بصفة عامة أجسامًا كبيرة وثقيلة مقارنة بأجنحتها الرقيقة والمتواضعة مما لا يخولها قدرة الإقلاع - حسب زعمهم طبقًا للقانون الأساسي لتوليد قوة الرفع الناتج عن السريان الهوائي في المخلوقات والآلات الطائرة, وهو القانون الذي يسري على كل شيء يطير بجناحيه, سواء أكان طائرة بوينج 747 العملاقة, أو مجرد ناموسة صغيرة لا وزن يذكر لها, يتحتم على الجميع توليد قوة رافعة تزيد عن وزن الجسم الطائر على أقل تقدير, وإلا فإنه سيظل ملتصقًا بالأرض بفعل الجاذبية كبقية المخلوقات, وينص قانون الرفع على:

قوة الرفع = {(0.5) × كثافة الهواء × مربع السرعة × مساحة الجناح × عامل الرفع}

تعريف الخضربة: هي أثر مخر الطيران في الهواء وهو شبيه بمخر السفن في الماء، والأخير بالطبع يمكن أن يرى بالعين المجردة، ويرى الأول بطرق علمية منها تلوين الهواء بأدخنة معينة في الأنفاق الهوائية

حيث يقصد بـ:

السرعة: هي السرعة النسبية بين الهواء والجناح, سواء أكان ذلك بتثبيت الهواء وتحريك الجناح أو بتثبيت الجناح وتحريك الهواء أو تحركهما معًا في اتجاه متقابل أم معاكس.

عامل الرفع: وهو رقم مجرد يعتمد على الشكل الانسيابي الهوائي لتركيبة الجناح ذاته, وزاوية التقاء الجناح بالهواء وهي الزاوية الحاصلة من التقاء المحور الطولي للجسم الطائر واتجاه الرياح. وتتراوح قيمة عامل الرفع ما بين 1 - 10, إلا أنها في غالبية الأحيان تكون أقرب للرقم 1.

بعد هذا البيان نقول: إنما حصل هذا الخطأ منهم لأن التحليلات العلمية للقوى الرافعة المتولدة عن أجنحة تلك المخلوقات - طبقًا لنظريات الرفع المبينة أعلاه, والمستخدمة في تصميم الطائرات الحديثة, لا تستطيع نظريًّا أن تزود الحشرات الطائرة بأكثر من ثلث القوى الرافعة اللازمة لطيرانها. بيد أن واقع الحال على خلاف ذلك, فما تزال تلك الحشرات الضعيفة تطير على وجه الأرض منذ أن وطئتها أقدام الإنسان, ولربما لأزمنة سحيقة قبل ذلك, بل إن الحشرات الطائرة والطيور الصغيرة والخفافيش تتمكن من توليد ما يزيد عن ثلاثة أضعاف ما يمكن حسابه بواسطة قوانين الطيران المستعملة في تصميم الطائرات, وهي لذلك تتمتع بكفاءة تصميمية خارقة بالنسبة لقدرات الإنسان الهندسية.

نقطة البداية لحل هذه المعضلة العلمية تكمن في النظر في فوارق تكوين أجنحة الحشرات الطائرة وكثير من الطيور الصغيرة والخفافيش, وطريقة عملها المغايرة لعمل أجنحة الطائرات, حيث تمتاز أجنحة هذه المخلوقات عن أجنحة الطائرات بحركات معقدة ثلاثية الأبعاد, يقوم فيها الطائر بدفع جناحيه الرقيقين إلى الأمام وخفضها إلى الأسفل في نفس الوقت مع دوران للجناح حول محوره الطولي, ثم - إكمالًا للحركة المولدة للرفع - يقوم الطائر بعكس تلك الحركات المركبة إلى الأعلى والخلف مما يساعده في توليد المزيد من قوى الرفع.

تقوم هذه المخلوقات بخفق أجنحتها بالطريقة المذكورة عشرات المرات في الثانية الواحدة, وعند قمة الهرم, وهكذا فإن الطائر الطنان يقوم بخفق جناحيه بالطريقة ذاتها 200 مرة في الثانية الواحدة, ومن خلال استمرارية هذا الخفق المعقد الحركات تتولد قوى الرفع التي لم يستطع العلماء بدء فهم آليتها إلا مؤخرًا, وبالمقابل فإنه يتم تصميم أجنحة الطائرات على دراسات أكثر تبسيطًا (ثنائية الأبعاد) تفترض الثبات في سرعة سريان الهواء على جناح الطائرة ذي المنحنى الهوائي الثابت, أو سرعة الدوران الثابتة لريش (أجنحة) المروحيات (الهليوكوبتر).

تبين للعلماء المهتمين بهذا الحقل - علم الطيران المقارن - أن تطبيق نظرية سريان الهواء على أجنحة الطائرات الثابتة لا يشكل الوسيلة الصحيحة لفهم الظاهرة, وأن الطريق الصحيح يكمن في شيء آخر ألا وهو دراسة السريان الهوائي على الأجنحة الرقيقة ذات الخفق الثلاثي الأبعاد؛ وفي بداية الأمر لم تفلح كثير من تلك المحاولات نظرًا لهشاشة تلك الأجنحة وبالتالي صعوبة إجراء الدراسات التجريبية عليها مما دعا الدارسين إلى التفكير في حل الإشكال عن طريق دراستها بواسطة النماذج التشبيهية العملية. ضمن هذا الإطار قام فريق من العلماء الأمريكيين عام 1997م ببناء آلة تشاكل بعض أنواع الفراشات وتكلف تصميمها وإنتاجها 100.000 دولار أمريكي واستغرق تسعة أشهر من الجهود المكثفة لفريق التصميم, حيث بلغ طول جناح الفراشة الآلية (مترًا) ويعادل ذلك عشرة أضعاف طول جناح أكبر الفراشات المعروفة والبالغ 10سم, المهم في الأمر أن ذلك الجناح التشبيهي صنع بطريقة تمكنه من الخفق بنفس أسلوب الفراشة الحية, لكن بسرعات أبطأ, نظرًا لفارق الحجم كذلك لأن التجارب ستجرى في سائل أكثر لزوجة من الهواء بهدف تسهيل رؤية وتوثيق الملاحظات إلى القدر الذي يمكن معه رصد التفاصيل الدقيقة لطريقة توليد قوى الرفع لدى الحشرات والتعلم منها.

تمكن العلماء في عام 1997م من خلال دراسة السريان الهوائي لجناح الفراشة الميكانيكية العملاقة؛ من اكتشاف أحد مركبات اللغز الذي حيرهم, لخمسة عقود من الزمان وتم اكتشاف ظاهرة سريان هوائي جديدة تسمى الدوامات الهوائية اللاصقة بمقدمة الجناح 
. وتعتمد آلية توليد الرفع بهذه الطريقة على قدرة الحركة الثلاثية للجناح حيث يتم توليد القوة الرافعة بشكل رئيسي من حركة الانهيار الهوائي المؤجل حيث تقوم الحشرة برفع جناحيها إلى أعلى قاطعة الكتلة الهوائية أمامها بزاوية التقاء عالية أعلى من زاوية التقاء جناح الطائرة العادية بالهواء وهو أمر يصعب أن تقوم به الطائرات. تدخل الطائرات مرحلة ما يعرف بالانهيار الهوائي أي تفقد قوة الرفع بسبب توقف السريان السليم حول الجناح عند زاوية التقاء عالية كهذه، غير أن الحشرات بسبب حرية الحركة الثلاثية للجناح فإنها تحرك أجنحتها بطريقة معينة تمكنها من توليد تيار هوائي فوق مقدمة الجناح يعرف باسم الدوامة الأمامية، مولدة بذلك قوة الرفع، وأثبتت القياسات المختبرية التي تم إجراؤها أن الدوامات الهوائية اللاصقة تولد قوة رفع تزيد مرة ونصف عن احتياج الحشرة للطيران بينما كانت التوقعات طبقاً للمعادلة رقم(1) المبنية على نظرية السريان الهوائي السريع فوق الجناح لا تزيد عن توليد ثلث ما تحتاجه الحشرة من القوة الرافعة، أي أن الله تعالى قد وهب الحشرات الطائرة قوة رافعة تعادل خمسة أضعاف ما توقعه الدارسون الأولون للحياة الفطرية الطائرة طبقاً للنظريات العلمية المستخدمة في تصميم الطائرات الحديثة.

وبالرغم من أهمية الاكتشاف السابق علمياً؛ فإنه قد لا يكون كافياً في تفسير قدرات الطيران المتميزة لدى بعض الحشرات الطائرة، مما حدا ببعض مراكز الأبحاث الأخرى متابعة البحث والتنقيب عن المزيد من أسرار قدرات توليد الرفع لدى المخلوقات الصغيرة الطائرة، ولذلك قام فريق آخر من الباحثين ـ بعد نشر نتائج البحث الأول عن الفراشة الميكانيكية ـ بصناعة جناحين مكبرين مطابقي لجناحي ذبابة الفواكه من حيث التركيب، يبلغ طول كل منها 25 سم، وهو مصنوع من مادة بالاستيكية خاصة، ومن أجل أخذ أثر عضلات الحشرات في الحسبان؛ قام فريق بوصل كل جناح بثلاثة محركات صغيرة: أولها ليمنح الجناح القدرة الحركية في اتجاه الأمام والخلف، وثانيها ليمنح الجناح القدرة على الحركة إلى الأعلى والأسفل، وأما ثالثها فيمنح الجناح القدرة على الحركة الدورانية. فمن مجموع تلك الحركات الثلاث المركبة تتكون الحركة الكلية لخفقات جناح ذبابة الفواكه وبقية الحشرات، وأطلق الفريق على تلك الأجنحة الصناعية مسمى الذبابة الآلية وقد تم غمر الذبابة الآلية في حمام زيت معدني لزج نسبياً، لدراسة القوى المتولدة عنها، بدءاً من خفقها في الهواء، كما تم تزويد تلك الأجنحة بمجسات قوى في قاعدتها لمعرفة مقدار القوى المتولدة عن خفقاتها.

لقد كشفت التجارب الأولية على الذبابة الآلية وجود طريقتين ثانويتين متمايزتين لطيران الحشرات ـ إضافة إلى أسلوب توليد الرفع الأساسي في الحشرات الذي تم اكتشافه سابقاً ـ وتم إطلاق مسمى ( الدوامات الهوائية اللاصقة بمقدمة الجناح " أو " الانهيار الهوائي المؤجل ) أطلق عليه مسمى قوة رفع ( السريان الدائري ) ( Rotational Circulation ) وقوة رفع حجر الخضربة ( Wake Capture) وأطلقوا على القوتين الأخريين اللتين لم تكونا معروفتين حتى الآن ـ مما يساعد في تزويد الحشرات بالمزيد من قوى الرفع التي تمكنها من الطيران ورفع الحشرات في الهواء، عند بداية نصف دورة حركة الجناح، أو عندما يغير الجناح اتجاهه قوة رفع ( السريان الدائري ) وهو عبارة عن أن الذبابة عندما تقترب من نهاية خفقة الجناح تقوم بإدارته نحو الخلف، محدثة قوة رفع شبيهة بتلك التي تتولد من دوران كرة التنس. إضافة إلى ذلك فإن حركة الجناح الدائرية هذه تتيح للذبابة المحافظة على طاقتها؛ عن طريق حجز الخضربة أي الإفادة من الدوامات الصغيرة التي أحدثها الجناح أثناء حركته الصاعدة؛ في توليد قوة رفع إضافية يجعل الجناح ملاصقاً لتلك الدوامات التي تجعله يطفو كما يطفو القارب على الماء، والتي كانت ستضيع سدى لولا الحركة الالتفافية الدائرية للجناح.

كم هي عظيمة قدرة الخالق الذي منح تلك الحشرات ـ التي يستقرها الناس ـ قدرات الطيران فائقة الكفاءة، وكم هو الطريق طويل أمام البشرية لتتعلم المزيد من التقدير لعظمة الخالق سبحانه وتعالى، التعرف على المزيد من أسرار الخلق.


----------



## مهندس كلش (3 يناير 2008)

الأخ الكريم م المصري ,

إضافه مثيره لموضوع صراحة انا مهتم به شيئاً ما .

لكن ألا تظن ان هناك معادلات أخرى تدخل في مسألة طيران الطيور والحشرات غير مسألة الهواء وديناميكا الرفع الخاصة بأجنحتها ؟ 

بالنسبة لي كنت قد قرأت مواضيع تتكلم عن تقنيات لاتستخدم مسألة سريان الهواء للرفع بل تغير من طبيعة الهواء لتلغي مقوامته طبعاً هذا الكلام نوعاً ما فيه غرابه لكن دعني من فضلك اشرح ما قرأته وتصورته حول هذه القضيه .

هناك نظريات تتكلم عن ان الهواء الموجود على الأرض يشكل معها دوراً في صنع الجاذبيه التي تمسك الأجسام على الأرض , وتشكل مسألة العناصر التي يتكون منها الهواء دور في هذه المعادلة وكل ما في الأمر ان في أجنحة الطيور والحشرات نوع من الشحنات يختلف في أعلى الجناح عن أسفله .
وهذه الشحنات تغير في كيمياء الهواء حولها مما يسبب إختلالاً في عناصر الهواء التي تساهم مع الأرض في إيجاد جاذبيه لجسم الطائر مما يسبب في قلب المعادله عكسياً كلما زادت خفقات الجناح وإرتفاع الطائر عن الأرض بالتالي . وليست حركة الجناح السريعه أكثر من طريقة لتوليد مزيد من هذه الشحنات وليست لتحريك الهواء من حول الجناح وخلق تيار هوائي يرفع الطائر كما يعتقد دارسوا ظاهرة طيران الطيور . 

وهذا قد يكون خلف التقنية السريه التي بدأت روسيا في إستخدامها مع بعض أعقد طائراتها المقاتله حيث زود انف الطائرة بنظام تأيين للهواء مما يسبب في إلغاء طبيعة الهواء المقاومة في مقدمة الطائرة .

كذلك قد يكون هذا السر خلف إمتلاك روسيا لأسرع صاروخ مائي حيث انها تمتلك صواريخ سرعتها في الماء 100 متر في الثانيه ولا تتجاوز الصواريخ التي يصنعها الغرب سرعة 25 متر في الثانيه وأعتقد ان خلف هذا التقدم هذا السر العجيب والله أعلم . 

كذلك يكثر الحديث عن نظام مولد مغناطيسي مستخدم في مركبات الأطباق الطائره يعادل الجاذبيه بتوليد شحنات معاكسه حسب المطلوب للسرعه وغيرها ويكثر الحديث عند ذلك عن مولدات تستخدم عناصر كيميائيه ومولدات تيسلا وغيرها .

صراحة أحب ان تزودنا بما عندك لأني أرى هذا العلم سائغاً ولم يأتنا ان الإنسان مكتوب عليه ان يقف في مسأئل الطيران عند تقنية ديناميكا الهواء خاصة ان القدماء لو حدثوا عن ان آله تنقل الإنسان في الهواء لما صدقوا بل لو حدثوا بالسيارة لما صدقوا . 

هذا ما لدي ولك الشكر الجزيل على الموضوع القيم


----------



## فهد الثاني (3 يناير 2008)

موضوع قيم وجميل


----------



## م المصري (4 يناير 2008)

مهندس كلش قال:


> الأخ الكريم م المصري ,
> 
> إضافه مثيره لموضوع صراحة انا مهتم به شيئاً ما .
> 
> ...


 
اهلا اهلا بأخي الفاضل .... المهندس كلش 

اولا ارحب بك في قسم الطيران .... و ثانيا اسجل اعجابي بثقافه طيرانية عاليه نابعه من قراءه لا من دراسه اكاديميه​ 
في البدايه .... سنضع قاعده عامه .... " و ما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا " صدق الله العظيم​ 
اذا و بالرغم من ان الانسان نجح في جعل المركبات تطير .... و اخترق حاجز الغلاف الجوي و وصل الي افاق بعيده .... فهذا لا يعني انه استخدم كل مسببات الطيران .... لأنه لم يصل اليها جميعا بعد ​ 
و هذا هو الفرق بين خلق الله و صنع البشر ...... الله عز و جل هو الخالق و هوالذي يعلم كل الاسرار ... و هنا اقصد اسرار الطيران ..... و بالبديهه .... فمخلوقات الله تستخدم كل النظريات العلميه و الاسرار الطيرانية و الظواهر الفيزيائيه التي وضعها المصمم الخالق عز و جل لذا فهي تفوق اعتي مركباتنا الفضائيه تقدما ...... ​ 
اذا الفارق هنا هو اننا نستخدم ما هو متاح من المعرفه الطيرانية .... لذا فالكفائه لا زالت قليله بالمقارنه بخلق الله المعجز الذي يستخدم كل ما ما اتاحه الله ​ 
" و انما يخش الله َ من عباده العلماءُ " صدق الله العظيم​ 
نخلص من هذا ان نظريات الطيران التي توصل اليها العلماء صحيحه تماما و لا خلل فيها و بل و تنطبق علي مخلوقات الله ..... لكنها ليست هي كل شئ .... بل هناك نظريات اخري لم نكتشفها ..... و جار العمل علي اكتشافها .... مجموع هذه النظريات هو مكمل لبعضه البعض و هو ما يمكن به ان يفسر كثيرا من ما هو خاف علينا من كفاءة القدرات الطيران العاليه للطيور​ 
عذرا هذه المقدمه الطويله .... و ندخل في الموضوع ​ 
بالفعل يا اخي فتغير خواص المائع (هواء او ماء) يمكن ان يغير كثيرا في ابعاد المسأله ..... و لا استبعد مطلقا وجود هذه القدره الخارقه للطيور لتغيير خصائص الهواء الجوي لتحسين الاداء ​ 
و مصداقا لكلامك ..... هناك صاروخ اسرائلي مشهور يسمي أرو ​ 
و لمزيد من المعلومات عنه .... هذا الروابط​ 
http://www.israeli-weapons.com/weapons/missile_systems/surface_missiles/arrow/Arrow.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arrow_missile​ 
المهم هذا الصاروخ ... يستخدم نفس المبدأ العلمي الذي تفضلت بذكره .... و دعني اشرح لك كيفيه استخدامها في هذا الصاروخ ........​ 
*في البدايه .... الصواريخ تعتمد في فكرة عملها بكل بساطه علي توليد غازات تخرج باندفاع شديد من فتحه المنفث ....nozzle ... هذه الفتحه هي كلمة السر في اندفاع و انطلاق الصواريخ *
و تعتمد فكرة هذه nozzle علي زياده سرعة الغازات الي اقصي حد فتتولد قوه دفع مناسبه للصاروخ 
طيب كيف تزيد سرعة الغازات ...؟..... تزيد عن طريق تقليل مساحه المقطع تدريجيا (استأذنك ان تنظر الي الصوره ادناه و تنظر الي converging section ) .... و هذا يشبه الي حد كبير امساكك بخرطوم ماء ثم تقوم بالضغط علي فتحته فتزيد من سرعة الماء للوصول لمسافه ابعد​ 




 


*طيب .... استأذنك مره اخري لتلقي نظره علي الصوره اعلاه لتلاحظ diverging section .... و لعلك تتسائل الان ؟ ...... لماذا هذا الجزء و هو ما يتعارض مع ما قلناه من تقليل لمساحه مقطع خروج الغازات .... فنلاحظ هنا ان مساحه المقطع تزيد و لا تقل *​ 
اقول لك اخي الكريم .... ان نظرية تناسب سرعة الهواء مع معدل تزايد مساحه مقطع الخروج تنقسم الي قسمين لو صح التعبير ..... القسم الاول و هو عندما تكون سرعه الهواء اقل من سرعة الصوت فان كلما قلت مساحه المقطع زادت سرعه الغازات (converging section ) ..... و عندما تصل سرعة الهواء او الغازات الي ما يفوق سرعه الصوت تنقلب النظرية و تصبح كلما زاد مساحه مقطع الخروج زادت سرعه الغازات و هو ما يعبر عليه الـ diverging section​ 
الان الق نظره علي throat sonic region في الصوره اعلاه ..... هذا هو الحد الفاصل بين سرعه الهواء الاقل و الاكثر من الصوت ... و عند هذا الحد تنقلب النظريه السابق شرحها ​ 
و لمزيد عن هندسه الصواريخ .... اليك هذا الموضوع 
ماذا تريد ان تعرف عن هندسة الصواريخ

 و لندخل الان في ما هو له علاقه بحديثنا ​ 
لو تفحصنا الـ nozzle الخاصه بالصاروخ الاسرائيلي ارو .... سنجد ان الجزء diverging section غير موجود .... اذا ما الامر ؟ ​ 
الموضوع ببساطه يكمن في كيفيه تقليل ما هو معدني و له وزن في الصاروخ لتقليل وزنه الي اقل ما يمكن فقاموا بتصميم رشاشات صغيره تقوم بتغيير خصائص الهواء الجوي حول الـnozzle فيتكون diverging section تخيلي في الجو يستطدم به الغازات الخارجه فيؤدي الي نفس النتيجه​ 
و لأقرب لك الصوره ..... تذكر التفسير العلمي للآيه الكريمه "مرج البحرين يلتقيان بينهما برزخ لا يبغيان " صدق الله العظيم​ 
هذا ما قام به الاخوه الكلاب في اسرائيل فقاموا بتغيير خصائص الجو خلف الصاروخ بحيث يصبح هناك بيئتين هوائيتين بينهما برزغ لا يبغيان علي بعضهما .... احدهما هو الجزء diverging section و الاخر هو thrust الناتج عن الصاروخ ​ 
اطلت عليك اخي الكريم ... فعذرا .... و لكن هذا تصديق لما ذكرته من وجود امكانية للطائر لتغيير خصائص الجو حوله لتحقيق اقصي كفاءه طيرانيه ممكنه ​ 
دمت بود اخي الفاضل 
و علي فكره 
الارض تدور... صدقني
و السلام عليكم 
​


----------



## م المصري (4 يناير 2008)

فهد الثاني قال:


> موضوع قيم وجميل


 
بل مرورك هو القيم و هو الجميل ... اخي الفاضل


----------



## مهندس كلش (4 يناير 2008)

الأخ الكريم م المصري :

أشكرك على الإفادة الجميله , 
لكنك هداك الله تفقدي صوابي في الأخير :83: 

يعني مصمم على أن الأرض تدور :34: 
حياك الله دائماً وأبداً حتى لو كان رأيك ان الأرض تدور


----------



## م المصري (4 يناير 2008)

مهندس كلش قال:


> الأخ الكريم م المصري :
> 
> أشكرك على الإفادة الجميله ,
> لكنك هداك الله تفقدي صوابي في الأخير :83:
> ...


 
اهلا اهلا بأخي الكريم ...... كانت مداعبه من اخ لأخيه 
و مع ذلك انصحك ان لا تقل هذا الرأي هنا في قسم الطيران 
حتي لا تنهال عليك السيوف و الرماح 
فالكل هنا متخصص و مؤمن بدوران الارض 
لأننا شبعنا دراسه و امتحانات في هذه النقطه 

مره اخري اشكرك علي مرورك الكريم و اتمني ان تزور مواضيع قسم الطيران دائما و تسستفسر عن اي شئ يجول في خاطرك 

احلي التحياات ​


----------



## masry2011 (6 يوليو 2011)

عند صنع اجنحة الطائرة ما الذي يجب مراعاته في شكلهم ووزنهما 
و ايضا كيف نجعل قوة دفع الطائرة اكبر من وزنها (fg<fb)


----------



## عماد المشهداني (6 يوليو 2011)

حياالله المهندس المصري 
موضوع شيق وجميل 
تقبل اطيب التحيات
​


----------



## أحمد_وجيه (7 يوليو 2011)

عرض ومجهود رائعين


----------

